# De Havilland DH-82C Tiger Moth



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 12, 2007)

A small, but well illustrated manual for the Canadian version of this well known biplane trainer. With enclosed cockpits, a tailwheel and wheel brakes.

Regards

Ron

http://www.tailwheel.nl/downloads/dh82ccanadiantigersmall.pdf


----------

